

Ask HN: Super fast video hosting? - Aegean

I want to send product demo videos to prospective customers. I want the video links to load almost instantaneously so that they don't browse away for slow video loading times. Since keeping their attention is a delicate matter, I believe even a 1 second delay would be important.<p>Do you know any fast, possibly uncrowded video hosting sites to provide such a service? I have vimeo and youtube in mind, but are they good enough? (last time I checked vimeo would take some seconds to load)
======
jacquesm
Youtube is pretty damn quick, they had their issues for a while but the last
two years or so I haven't been able to pin any slowness on them if there was
any (providers are another factor though).

~~~
thomas
Agreed. I wouldn't overthink this one. The larger video sites have pretty
great performance worldwide.

------
jasoncartwright
Isn't the user expecting a short delay before video loads? Like the other
videos they view on the web?

If you want to host the file yourself (e.g. not use a video hosting service
like YouTube or Vimeo), then you should consider a CDN.

------
OpieCunningham
Generally, this is more of a client-side bandwidth issue which is out of your
control. To minimize load time, decrease the size of your video.

------
dkuchar
We use vimeo, mainly because I like it's interface better than youtube's. But
yes there's a small delay.

